
Is MSG Bad for You? - aaronbrethorst
https://www.seriouseats.com/2019/01/ask-the-food-lab-the-truth-about-msg.html
======
ngcc_hk
Bad or not I am not sure but many chinese restaurants has advertised no msg
these day.

